# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  yellow Diamond A X 10 pill is it real

## soldout712

It's suppose to be a steroid 10mg, I need to know what type thanks
What is a yellow Diamond A X 10 pill... I was told its anavar , from **** labs,, not sure though

----------


## love2liftiron

its a real pill....but it might be sugar......research em :Smilie:

----------

